

Hunting the Craigslist Killer - joshsharp
http://thephoenix.com/Boston/news/136636-hunting-the-craigslist-killer/

======
benologist
I read this earlier from some other story that was on HN, it was a little
corny how they played it up for the tech crowd all things considered but it
was a great read.

